# Jet Boat Jump in da Swamp!



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

We do a lot of river running in Jet boats and it still amazes me what and where you can drive a boat. This has got to be one of my all time favorite You Tube clips. I keep going back to watch it every couple of months and decided to share... :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Your link isn't there. Must of left something out.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmmm weird...I see the link I posted but it isn't highlighted to click on. I'll try again.


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

That link isn't active either...sorry guys. I'll try and figure it out or you can cut and paste into your browser.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I fixed it for you.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I linked to some of the jet boat stuff. WOW. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the link help...and pretty crazy video clips huh? Just to clarify that isn't me or anyone I know...I just love that boat jump in the swamp.


----------

